# Monark Wingbar Fender Color



## dmk441 (Jul 22, 2015)

Browsing the internet I've seen a few variations of the blue for the fenders on a Wingbar. Can anyone tell me what a similar paint code would be to get close to what the original color was? Or maybe someone has a little left over from a project we can reference. I've also seen a few Silver King's and Wingbars with more of a Royal blue fender and less of a metallic peacock blue(which seems to be more correct), perhaps someone can offer some help. Maybe the silverking's with non deluxe fenders were more of a royal blue. I also need flat fender braces for one of anyone has any as well as a few of the major parts, I don't mind repro on those...

dmk441@yahoo.com

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Gary Meneghin can probably answer this. V/r Shawn


----------

